# running a halloween costume contest



## greatpumpking (Aug 18, 2008)

does anyone have ideas on a good way to organize a halloween costume contest?
I own an ice cream shop and we wanted to have a costume contest, the prizes would be pretty good too, like $100 gift card or something, and maybe some prizes from other buisnesses around town. I was going to divide it into 3 age groups, kids, teens and adults. Should i have people pre-register? or just show up in costume? and how do i judge them? should i take photos of each entry? I will probably be advertising it in local papers and also at a street fair we will be participating in september. 
thanks,
chris


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I would say just have people show up. no need to register people when some might register and not show up. You can give them each a number and catagory ticket once they arrive for those that are going to participate. judging wise . i would go with kids - cutest costume teens - most popular costume and adults - most original


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

There are two ways that I have used to "judge" costume contests. The first is your contest, your decision. But be prepared to take some flak over said decision. Second, have the crowd applaud for their favorites, and give it to the one with the best audience response. And I agree, just have the people show up. And the age categories are great, gives the little ones a fighting chance!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

At our costume contest this year, each costumed guest will have their picture taken with a polaroid camera, and then the pic will be posted on the board with their name written under their picture. We use the "ballot" method, and I have pre-made ballots with each category on them, and each category has a different colored paper. I've got a shoe box covered in really cool Halloween paper, and it's completely covered so that it has to be opened with a letter opener along the sides when it's time to count the votes. That way no one can sneek a peak or tamper with the votes (I live in Florida, after all 

We are doing 6 categories: Best male, female, boy, girl, funniest and most unique to the theme. Each winner will get a trophy and a prize basket I've assembled with age/gender appropriate prizes. I post the rules next to the ballot box, and mainly, no one is allowed to vote for me (the host) or themselves.


----------

